# Dog parks in the Nottingham/Derby area



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone know of any? It'd be nice to be able to take Rufus somewhere where he can explore off-lead and we can work on recall (without using an extender lead) without worrying about him running off and getting lost/hurt.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know of any and I am on the Notts/Derby border. Maybe if you write and ask the relevant councils they may be able to help you further?


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

Another Long Eatoner?  I'll have a look around online later to see if there's any. Just thought I'd ask here in case anyone had any recommendations first.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ThomBassmonkey said:


> Anyone know of any? It'd be nice to be able to take Rufus somewhere where he can explore off-lead and we can work on recall (without using an extender lead) without worrying about him running off and getting lost/hurt.


I don't know of any specific dogs parks as such, but I've listed and put links up for a few of our favourites below - you can let dogs run free in all of them:

Our favourite (cos it's only five minutes drive away from us) is Whitwell Woods:

Forestry Commission - Whitwell Woods

Whitwell Wood

We've also been here a couple of times - loads of space here:

Brierley Forest Park

and then there's always clumber park:

National Trust | Clumber Park

Hope this helps!


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

theres rufford country park and also burnstump park thats a nice walk love going there with my 2


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

By dog park I mean somewhere that's fenced in so if his recall fails, he can't get out onto a road or get too far away from us. It's just while he's young and we're still working on his recall, then west park is 10 minutes away.

Thanks for the suggestions guys, will keep them in mind for when his recall is 100%.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry - I didn't realise. Are there any parks near you with tennis courts? They are usually a good enclosed area for letting dogs off lead and practising recall.


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah there are some near here, nice suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Someone told me today that Woodthorpe Park is very good and safe for their dog (spaniel) and it sounded like there was an enclosed area. Worth checking out, though it's north Nottingham rather than Derby, but not hard to get to in a car.


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

There are some nice fields around the Lambley area which are quite quiet, we used to go there with our previous dog who was not great with others dogs!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm, i'm very near you (Stabbo, used to live in Long Eaton) and I cant think of anywhere that is fenced in and safe really. Oh, actually, there is a park on the new estate behind the Corn Mill pub (opp Chilwell McD's) and i'm pretty sure that has railings all the way round with a gated entrance.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

If you were closer to Derby (Littleover or town way), I could give you a list of fenced in tennis courts to practice recall in. If you'd like them, just say, but I have a feeling they're a touch out of the way for you!

However, a wie bit off topic, but does anybody fancy any dog socialisation (in/around Derby) possibly within the next few weeks? Eira had her second jab today, so I'd love to get her out and about to meet a few dog s once she's ready. We had a few friends in Aberdeen, but I still don't know many doggy people down here yet! Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont mind...Is your dog a pup?


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Im not far from derby but I dont drive (im in uttoxeter)


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Souris said:


> If you were closer to Derby (Littleover or town way), I could give you a list of fenced in tennis courts to practice recall in. If you'd like them, just say, but I have a feeling they're a touch out of the way for you!
> 
> However, a wie bit off topic, but does anybody fancy any dog socialisation (in/around Derby) possibly within the next few weeks? Eira had her second jab today, so I'd love to get her out and about to meet a few dog s once she's ready. We had a few friends in Aberdeen, but I still don't know many doggy people down here yet! Sorry for going off topic.


Clover and I can meet up with you now my stiupid cold has gone


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Take a look at the park on Sandringham road about 200 yards up from the Springfield road end. That's fairly secure with a gate at each end


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

I was going to say springfield (springy)
Dockys (Dockholme Lock) not fenced but nearly everyone who walks there is friendly and willing to walk and chat


----------



## Sphinx111 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, just stumbled across this post whilst doing a bit of research.

I have the solution for you guys! (Maybe not for Long Eaton poster, but its near enough).

In the city of Derby there's a great enclosed area, the Darley Park Dog Paddock, its big enough for 40 well behaved dogs (Yes its been done!). I'm trying to get the word out about this unrivalled gem in the heart of derbyshire, and along with that I've set up a facebook page for people to arrange meetups/share the good news 

See here - Darley Park Dog Paddock Fan page

Have fun!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It looks an excellent facility and it's great you are spreading the word but upon watching the video, it definitely wouldnt be for my dogs. Not too sure i'd be happy about the lurcher being mobbed as well if it was my dog.

Whilst I think dog parks can be useful, i'm not a fan for the very reasons I saw during the video.

But like I said, it's great you are bringing it to the attention of the masses as i'm sure lots of folk would love to join in.


----------

